# What are the best RPG games that have character customization?



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2013)

Just something to add to my to get list.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2013)

Define character customization. Visual, abilities or both?


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2013)

If the game doesnt allow me to play as a black bulky elf with dreadlocks I immediately put it in my crap list.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> If the game doesnt allow me to play as a black bulky elf with dreadlocks I immediately put it in my crap list.



I will keep this in mind for my future planned MMORPG...  

@OP

You tried PSO2? It's simple enough to get it set up and translated. It has some of the best character customization you could ask for OP.  

I've played a lot of MMORPG's you probably have never heard of but... None of them hold up today and the ones that do don't have great customization.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 4, 2013)

Dragons Dogma has some pretty good character customization options. The CAC is pretty basic, but you have a lot of different armor combinations.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 4, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma is the king of JRPG dressup currently.

PSO2, if you can activate anti-Moon magic on it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Define character customization. Visual, abilities or both?



Visual. 

But sure, both as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 4, 2013)

Xenoblade.


Over and done.

DrakenGuard has customization or something.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade.
> 
> 
> Over and done.
> ...



Drakengard? Since when? It gives you the characters you play as and nothing else o-o..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 4, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Drakengard? Since when? It gives you the characters you play as and nothing else o-o..



Nier than?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nier than?



Nier has a set character too... Dude you alright today?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2013)

He said character customization.

 You know customizing the characters.

He doesnt mean MMORPG choose your look sorta thing?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He said character customization.
> 
> You know customizing the characters.
> 
> He doesnt mean MMORPG choose your look sorta thing?



Is that how he defines it? Because they're one and the same to me. 

After all customization to me is to make it my own, I can't make it my own when I have to work on a painted slate.


----------

